

Ask/Show HN: "Pay What You Want" pricing for PageKite - HerraBRE
http://pagekite.net/2012-04-15/Pay_What_You_Want_Pricing

======
HerraBRE
This post explains mostly the rationale behind the pricing scheme, which I
would love to get feedback on from the HN community. For people who want to
see the pricing scheme itself, the link is <https://pagekite.net/pricing/>

